# Meatloaf - I Would Do Anything For Love (Feels 'Classical' to me)



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Ok, for some reason when I was listening to this song again recently, something in the structure and feel made me think of 'Classical Music'. I can't pin it down, but of all the recent non-classical music I've listened to, it drew the same responses in me as some of the more dramatic classical music I've experienced recently.

I always get shivers when the female lead comes in for the first time, and I'm always surprised at how long the song is before it reaches that point... Maybe the reason for my feeling of similarity has to do with Beethoven's 9th which I'd listened to a few days before. While I like the 1st-3rd movements, it feels like the whole time I'm waiting for the final movement and feeling my anticipation growing the whole time. And I get that kind of feel in this song too.

For reference, this is the youtube video I listened to, perhaps NSFW in some parts but you can close the browser and just listen if you want:


----------

